# Jo-Ann Stores being sold



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Article here


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wowie!! What a surprize!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Humm -
There's a new JoAnn's going in near Hobby Lobby and Hancock's here in Huntsville (but in a shopping center that I think hard to get in and out of).

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well I'm choosing to read this a a good thing, in that they'll be expanding and hopefully getting better quality fabrics!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

CJ said:


> Well I'm choosing to read this a a good thing, in that they'll be expanding and hopefully getting better quality fabrics!


That's what I was thinking also. Our Joanns has had the same fabrics for years now. I think I have some of each piece that store carries. It would be nice to have new and better quality choices.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I hope this means more stores. We sure could use them, especially since our Walmart stopped selling bolt fabrics. I am wondering a little about JP Morgan and Bank of America having some part in this. I wonder if that's good or bad? I guess we'll see.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I would LOVE it if they came to my little town, but that won't happen as we're too small.....but if they did, I'd have to take out another mortgage!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I doubt they will have better quality fabric. I'm guessing that JP Morgan is putting up the money, a loan. They may have also acted as a go between as far as the fine print goes.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm impressed that JoAnn's had no debt! What a company!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I am also hoping this is a good thing.
The stores in my area are all quite large and always very well stocked. There is one in Dallas that is two stories.....nervevana!! (sp)
I can't imagine they could get much better.


----------

